# Bad aptasia problem. anyone have a peppermint shrimp or CBB.



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

I saw a peppermint shrimp that claimed to eat all of aptasia in someones tank go around on here. Wondering if anyone knows of where it is now.

If anyone else has any other ideas. 

taking the rocks out is not an option.
i used to take them out and torch them but, they seem to still spread. and i left it for too long.

thanks everyone.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it is not peppermint shrimp that going around. peppermint shrimp are available in almost every LFS and not very pricey

but it is never guarantee that it will finish aphtasia

there are option to kill these with injections, but looks like you have to many.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

hey, ya i have aptasia x. works good but too many for that option.

I just saw someone post they had one that ate all their aptasia for sale.

i guess ill just try a few on my own.

CBB didnt work either.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

On sale this week at SUM...


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Go buy 20+ eradicate your problem, and sell them off after.


----------



## Lpcome (Nov 29, 2013)

My peppermint shrimp and CBB don't eat aptasia at all


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I inject vinegar but its a slow process but if you have many not easy. The best is to take the rock out and treat it with bleach, do daily washing for at least two weeks before you can put the rock back.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I bought mine at Sea U Marine and after about 5 min of being in the tank, it got to work on my aiptasia. ( like a pit bull on a spare tire in fact). Never saw anything work so hard- not sure if it liked to eat it or just had a deep hatred for it.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

badmedicine said:


> I bought mine at Sea U Marine and after about 5 min of being in the tank, it got to work on my aiptasia. ( like a pit bull on a spare tire in fact). Never saw anything work so hard- not sure if it liked to eat it or just had a deep hatred for it.


Awesome, epic win!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Cut back on the "broadcast" feeding of the system as well until the aiptasia is under control or feed small portions frequently. Have to keep those buggers hungry to do their intended job .


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

do they completely get rid of the aiptasia unit, or do they just mow it down to small particles, and the sucker regrows?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, peppermint shrimp do a great job on the smaller aiptasia individuals but the big ones remain. One can manually get rid of them. CBBs I find the same but in time will get at the larger ones down to nothing. The survival rate is better in systems larger than 100gal.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

My peppermint shrimp got rid of the aiptasia and it hasn't returned.


----------



## aprilspink (Sep 12, 2013)

I purchased 3 peppermint shrimp from Big Als Whitby a month or two ago. No more aipstasia! Not even a hint and I had quite a few before. Now they just eat a pellet once in awhile and whatever else they pick off the rocks.


----------

